# Website viewing differently on Chrome than it is Firefox



## outersquare (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey everyone, I've noticed my website views differently on Chrome and Firefox.
I do realise that it's difficult to create a site that is compatible with every browser, but this is the first I've had with Chrome and Firefox.

It's only slight differences but noticeable. My site is Home

I've attached screen shots of both Firefox and Chrome. You will see that the pixel amounts are affected (no drop shadow showing in Chrome - the container has been pushed up a couple of pixels, and the container is slightly larger creating a repeat of the image).

Any suggestions or is there something I have missed, or bugs?

Thank you in advance.


```
<!DOCTYPE html> <html xml:lang="en-gb" lang="en-gb" > <head>   <base href="http://www.moderndayhippie.com.au/mdh_temp/" />   <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />   <meta name="robots" content="index, follow" />   <meta name="generator" content="Joomla! 1.7 - Open Source Content Management" />   <title>Home</title>   <link href="/mdh_temp/index.php?format=feed&type=rss" rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml" title="RSS 2.0" />   <link href="/mdh_temp/index.php?format=feed&type=atom" rel="alternate" type="application/atom+xml" title="Atom 1.0" />   <link href="/mdh_temp/templates/cornerstone/favicon.ico" rel="shortcut icon" type="image/vnd.microsoft.icon" />   <link href="http://www.moderndayhippie.com.au/mdh_temp/index.php/component/search/?format=opensearch" rel="search" title="Search Modern Day Hippie" type="application/opensearchdescription+xml" />   <script src="/mdh_temp/media/system/js/core.js" type="text/javascript"></script>   <script src="/mdh_temp/media/system/js/mootools-core.js" type="text/javascript"></script>   <script src="/mdh_temp/media/system/js/caption.js" type="text/javascript"></script>   <script src="/mdh_temp/media/system/js/mootools-more.js" type="text/javascript"></script>  <!-- Loads Master CSS --> <link rel="stylesheet" href="/mdh_temp/templates/cornerstone/css/basic.css" type="text/css" media="screen, projection" />    <!-- Loads additional CSS file to edit/customize or overwrite the base/default classes-->   <link rel="stylesheet" href="/mdh_temp/templates/cornerstone/css/custom.css" type="text/css" media="screen, projection" />  <!-- Loads CSS3 file with some nice modern effects-->     <link rel="stylesheet" href="/mdh_temp/templates/cornerstone/css/css3.css" type="text/css" media="screen, projection" />     <!-- Loads SubTheme CSS file-->   <link rel="stylesheet" href="/mdh_temp/templates/cornerstone/css/subthemes/" type="text/css" media="screen, projection" />  <!--[if IE 7]> <link rel="stylesheet" href="/mdh_temp/templates/cornerstone/css/ie7.css" type="text/css" media="screen, projection"> <![endif]-->      <script type="text/javascript" src="/mdh_temp/templates/cornerstone/js/slimbox.js"></script>   <!--Starting Slider Script-->  <script type="text/javascript" src="/mdh_temp/templates/cornerstone/js/slide.js"></script> <script type="text/javascript">   window.addEvent('domready',function(){     var nS4 = new noobSlide({       box: $('box'),       items: $$('#box .slide'),       autoPlay: true,      interval: 6000,             size: 980,       handles: $$('#handles span'),         onWalk: function(currentItem,currentHandle){          this.handles.removeClass('active');         currentHandle.addClass('active');       },       addButtons: {         previous: $('prev'),         play: $('play'),         stop: $('stop'),         next: $('next')       }     });        });   </script>    <!--End Slider Script-->   <!-- Add slider height via CSS and primary color--> <style type="text/css"> /*Adding height from template config to header box and mask*/ #box div.slide, .mask1{width:980px;height:420px;} /*Adding primary color from template config to certain css elements*/ {color:#;} {background-color:#;} @font-face {   font-family: Enzo;   src: url("/mdh_temp/templates/cornerstone/fonts/EnzoWeb-Medium.woff") format("woff");   } </style> <!--Starting Suckerfish Script-->  <script type="text/javascript"><!--//--><![CDATA[//><!-- startList = function() {   if (document.all&&document.getElementById) {     navRoot = document.getElementById("nav");     for (i=0; i<navRoot.childNodes.length; i++) {       node = navRoot.childNodes[i];       if (node.nodeName=="span") {         node.onmouseover=function() {           this.className+=" over";         }         node.onmouseout=function() {           this.className=this.className.replace(" over", "");         }       }     }   } } window.onload=startList;  //--><!]]> </script> <!--Suckerfish Script End-->  <!--Loads FavIcon--> <link rel="shortcut icon" href="/mdh_temp/images/favicon.ico" />   </head> <body>   <!-- Checks if frontage is active, if so adds class on_frontpage to the whole template body--> <div class="on_frontpage"><!-- Overlay moduleposition "above" -->    <!-- ****************** Wrapper Start ****************** --> <div class="wrapper">   <div class="inner_wrapper">     <div class="header_wrapper"> <!-- This container includes the whole top and header area-->  <!-- ****************** Top Area with Logo, topmenu etc.****************** -->       <div class="top"> 			<div class="container"> 							<div class="logo"> 					<h1><a href="/mdh_temp"><img src="/mdh_temp/templates/cornerstone/images/logo.png" alt="Modern Day Hippie"  /></a></h1> 				</div> 						 						 						 						<nav> 				<div class="topmenu"> 					 <ul class="menu"> <li class="item-101 current active"><a href="/mdh_temp/" >Home</a></li><li class="item-134"><a href="/mdh_temp/index.php/blog" >Body</a></li><li class="item-135"><a href="/mdh_temp/index.php/blog-2" >Mind</a></li><li class="item-114"><a href="/mdh_temp/index.php/products" >Products</a></li><li class="item-124"><a href="/mdh_temp/index.php/testimonials" >Testimonials</a></li><li class="item-123"><a href="/mdh_temp/index.php/contact" >Contact</a></li></ul> 				 				</div> 			</nav> 						 							<div class="minimenu"> 					 <ul class="menu"> <li class="item-108 active"><a href="/mdh_temp/" >Home</a></li><li class="item-109"><a href="/mdh_temp/index.php/component/virtuemart/cart" >Cart</a></li><li class="item-110"><a href="/mdh_temp/index.php/login" >Login</a></li><li class="item-111"><a href="/mdh_temp/index.php/customer-profile" >Customer Profile</a></li></ul>   <div class="custom"  > 	<p style="padding-left: 10px;"><img style="float: right; padding-left: 10px;" onmouseover="this.src='/mdh_temp/images/youtube-rl.png';" onmouseout="this.src='/mdh_temp/images/youtube.png';" alt="youtube" src="/mdh_temp/images/youtube.png" height="35" width="35" /><img onmouseover="this.src='/mdh_temp/images/linkedin-rl.png';" onmouseout="this.src='/mdh_temp/images/linkedin.png';" style="float: right; padding-left: 10px;" alt="linkedin" src="/mdh_temp/images/linkedin.png" height="35" width="35" /><img onmouseover="this.src='/mdh_temp/images/facebook-rl.png';" onmouseout="this.src='/mdh_temp/images/facebook.png';" style="float: right; padding-left: 10px;" alt="facebook" src="/mdh_temp/images/facebook.png" height="35" width="35" /><img onmouseover="this.src='/mdh_temp/images/twitter-rl.png';" onmouseout="this.src='/mdh_temp/images/twitter.png';" style="float: right;" alt="twitter" src="/mdh_temp/images/twitter.png" height="35" width="35" /></p></div> 	 				</div> 						 							<div class="top_right_corner"> 					<form action="/mdh_temp/index.php" method="post"> 	<div class="search"> 		<label for="mod-search-searchword">Search...</label><input name="searchword" id="mod-search-searchword" maxlength="20"  class="inputbox" type="text" size="20" value="Search..."  onblur="if (this.value=='') this.value='Search...';" onfocus="if (this.value=='Search...') this.value='';" />	<input type="hidden" name="task" value="search" /> 	<input type="hidden" name="option" value="com_search" /> 	<input type="hidden" name="Itemid" value="101" /> 	</div> </form> 	 				</div> 							<hr /> 			</div> 		</div>      <!-- ****************** Header Area with Header image, top modules etc. ****************** -->           <!-- Including header area -->       <header> 		<div class="header">  				 						 					<div class="hero"> 				<div class="container">	 					<div class="mask1"> 						<div id="box"> 						 												<!-- Slide 1--> 							<div class="slide">													 										<div class="moduletable"> 					  <div class="custom"  > 	<p><img src="/mdh_temp/images/sampledata/header.jpg" width="980" height="453" alt="header" /></p></div> 		</div> 										 							</div> 												 												<!-- Slide 2--> 							<div class="slide">													 										<div class="moduletable"> 					  <div class="custom"  > 	<p><img src="/mdh_temp/images/sampledata/header2.jpg" width="978" height="453" alt="header2" /></p></div> 		</div> 										 							</div> 												 												<!-- Slide 3--> 							<div class="slide">													 										<div class="moduletable"> 					  <div class="custom"  > 	<p><img src="/mdh_temp/images/sampledata/header.jpg" width="980" height="453" alt="header" /></p></div> 		</div> 										 							</div> 												 												 												 												 												 												 												 												 												 												</div> 					</div>  	<!--Slider navigation/controls start here--> 					<div class="slider_nav"> 						<div class="slider_pagination"> 							<p class="navigation" id="handles"> 		<span class="active"><a href="#"> </a></span>		<span><a href="#"> </a></span>		<span><a href="#"> </a></span>																									</p> 						</div> 						<div class="slider_controls"  style="display:none"> 							<p class="buttons"> 								<span id="prev"><a href="#"> </a></span> 								<span id="play"><a href="#"> </a></span> 								<span id="stop"><a href="#"> </a></span> 								<span id="next"><a href="#"> </a></span> 							</p> 						</div> 					</div>			 				</div> 			</div> 			 	 			<!-- Normal static header module--> 						 			<!-- Sub header Area--> 			  			<div class="subheader"> 				<div class="container">		 					<div class="headerint"> 											<div class="block3 sub_header_left"> 									<div class="moduletable_hippies"> 					  <div class="custom_hippies"  > 	<table style="height: 180px; width: 328px; vertical-align: top;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody> <tr> <td style="padding-left: 20px; padding-top: 15px; vertical-align: top; text-align: left; width: 270px; height: 180px; background-image: url('/mdh_temp/images/Modern-Day-Hippies.png');" float="right" align="right"> <p><span style="font-size: 18pt; line-height: normal; color: #ed1556;"> modern day<br />hippies</span></p> <p><span style="font-size: 10pt; color: #545454;">Share your experiences,<br />challenges and successes.</span></p> <p><span style="font-size: 10pt; color: #ed1556;">click here<br /></span></p> </td> </tr> </tbody> </table></div> 		</div> 	 						</div> 																<div class="block3 sub_header_center"> 									<div class="moduletable_hippies"> 					  <div class="custom_hippies"  > 	<table style="height: 180px; width: 328px; vertical-align: top;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody> <tr> <td style="padding-left: 20px; padding-top: 15px; vertical-align: top; text-align: left; width: 270px; height: 180px; background-image: url('/mdh_temp/images/Modern-Day-Hippies.png');" float="right" align="right"> <p><span style="font-size: 18pt; line-height: normal; color: #ed1556;"> modern day<br />hippies</span></p> <p><span style="font-size: 10pt; color: #545454;">Share your experiences,<br />challenges and successes.</span></p> <p><span style="font-size: 10pt; color: #ed1556;">click here<br /></span></p> </td> </tr> </tbody> </table></div> 		</div> 	 						</div> 																<div class="block3 sub_header_right lastblock"> 									<div class="moduletable_hippies"> 					  <div class="custom_hippies"  > 	<table style="height: 180px; width: 328px; vertical-align: top;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody> <tr> <td style="padding-left: 20px; padding-top: 15px; vertical-align: top; text-align: left; width: 270px; height: 180px; background-image: url('/mdh_temp/images/Modern-Day-Hippies.png');" float="right" align="right"> <p><span style="font-size: 18pt; line-height: normal; color: #ed1556;"> modern day<br />hippies</span></p> <p><span style="font-size: 10pt; color: #545454;">Share your experiences,<br />challenges and successes.</span></p> <p><span style="font-size: 10pt; color: #ed1556;">click here<br /></span></p> </td> </tr> </tbody> </table></div> 		</div> 	 						</div> 										<hr /> 					</div> 				</div> 			</div> 					</div> 		</header>             </div> <!-- div.header_wrapper ends here-->    <!-- ****************** Main Area with all main content ****************** -->     <div class="main ">       <div class="container">       <hr />                                                 <!-- Including inner content area -->          <div class="block0 inner_content">	 <!--One 100% Block--> 				 		<!--Left Block--> 		 			<!-- Main component--> 			<div class="											block0 center_block 									"> 				 <div id="system-message-container"> </div> 									<div class="blog-featured"> 	<h1> 	Home	</h1>  <div class="items-leading"> 			<div class="leading-0"> 			 	<h2> 					<a href="/mdh_temp/index.php/blog/3-dolor-sitam-2"> 			Lorem Ipsum</a> 			</h2>  	<ul class="actions"> 				<li class="print-icon"> 			<a href="/mdh_temp/index.php/blog/3-dolor-sitam-2?tmpl=component&print=1&layout=default&page=" title="Print" onclick="window.open(this.href,'win2','status=no,toolbar=no,scrollbars=yes,titlebar=no,menubar=no,resizable=yes,width=640,height=480,directories=no,location=no'); return false;" rel="nofollow"><img src="/mdh_temp/templates/cornerstone/images/system/printButton.png" alt="Print"  /></a>		</li> 						<li class="email-icon"> 			<a href="/mdh_temp/index.php/component/mailto/?tmpl=component&template=cornerstone&link=209c7065e1c36cdf9299e1cf06ab591990272bb2" title="Email" onclick="window.open(this.href,'win2','width=400,height=350,menubar=yes,resizable=yes'); return false;"><img src="/mdh_temp/templates/cornerstone/images/system/emailButton.png" alt="Email"  /></a>		</li> 		 			</ul>      <dl class="article-info">  <dt class="article-info-term">Details</dt> 		<dd class="category-name"> 										Category: <a href="/mdh_temp/index.php/blog">Body</a>						</dd> 		<dd class="published"> 		Published on Thursday, 09 February 2012 16:02		</dd> 	<dd class="createdby"> 				 							Written by Super User				</dd> 		<dd class="hits"> 		Hits: 7		</dd>  </dl> <p><span style="color: #000000; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 11px; line-height: normal;">Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consetetur sadipscing elitr, sed diam nonumy eirmod tempor invidunt ut labore et dolore magna aliquyam erat, sed diam voluptua. At vero eos et accusam et justo duo dolores et ea rebum. Stet clita kasd gubergren, no sea takimata sanctus est Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet.</span></p>   <div class="item-separator"></div> 		</div> 			</div> 	 	 			<div class="items-row cols-3 row-0"> 				<div class="item column-1"> 			 	<h2> 					<a href="/mdh_temp/index.php/blog/2-dolor-sitam"> 			Dolor Sitam</a> 			</h2>  	<ul class="actions"> 				<li class="print-icon"> 			<a href="/mdh_temp/index.php/blog/2-dolor-sitam?tmpl=component&print=1&layout=default&page=" title="Print" onclick="window.open(this.href,'win2','status=no,toolbar=no,scrollbars=yes,titlebar=no,menubar=no,resizable=yes,width=640,height=480,directories=no,location=no'); return false;" rel="nofollow"><img src="/mdh_temp/templates/cornerstone/images/system/printButton.png" alt="Print"  /></a>		</li> 						<li class="email-icon"> 			<a href="/mdh_temp/index.php/component/mailto/?tmpl=component&template=cornerstone&link=5dd279b5f6287c93b9f92cb1fbab1cf44b7b9b2f" title="Email" onclick="window.open(this.href,'win2','width=400,height=350,menubar=yes,resizable=yes'); return false;"><img src="/mdh_temp/templates/cornerstone/images/system/emailButton.png" alt="Email"  /></a>		</li> 		 			</ul>      <dl class="article-info">  <dt class="article-info-term">Details</dt> 		<dd class="category-name"> 										Category: <a href="/mdh_temp/index.php/blog">Body</a>						</dd> 		<dd class="published"> 		Published on Thursday, 09 February 2012 16:02		</dd> 	<dd class="createdby"> 				 							Written by Super User				</dd> 		<dd class="hits"> 		Hits: 8		</dd>  </dl> <p><span style="color: #000000; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 11px; line-height: normal;">Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consetetur sadipscing elitr, sed diam nonumy eirmod tempor invidunt ut labore et dolore magna aliquyam erat, sed diam voluptua. At vero eos et accusam et justo duo dolores et ea rebum. Stet clita kasd gubergren, no sea takimata sanctus est Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet.</span></p>   <div class="item-separator"></div> 		</div> 						 			<div class="item column-2"> 			 	<h2> 					<a href="/mdh_temp/index.php/blog/1-at-vero-eos"> 			At vero eos</a> 			</h2>  	<ul class="actions"> 				<li class="print-icon"> 			<a href="/mdh_temp/index.php/blog/1-at-vero-eos?tmpl=component&print=1&layout=default&page=" title="Print" onclick="window.open(this.href,'win2','status=no,toolbar=no,scrollbars=yes,titlebar=no,menubar=no,resizable=yes,width=640,height=480,directories=no,location=no'); return false;" rel="nofollow"><img src="/mdh_temp/templates/cornerstone/images/system/printButton.png" alt="Print"  /></a>		</li> 						<li class="email-icon"> 			<a href="/mdh_temp/index.php/component/mailto/?tmpl=component&template=cornerstone&link=aec0ee25c999dbe9add717eba8814176adc1bbf7" title="Email" onclick="window.open(this.href,'win2','width=400,height=350,menubar=yes,resizable=yes'); return false;"><img src="/mdh_temp/templates/cornerstone/images/system/emailButton.png" alt="Email"  /></a>		</li> 		 			</ul>     <dl class="article-info">  <dt class="article-info-term">Details</dt> 		<dd class="category-name"> 										Category: <a href="/mdh_temp/index.php/blog">Body</a>						</dd> 		<dd class="published"> 		Published on Thursday, 09 February 2012 16:00		</dd> 	<dd class="createdby"> 				 							Written by Super User				</dd> 		<dd class="hits"> 		Hits: 7		</dd>  </dl>  <p><span style="color: #000000; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 11px; line-height: normal;">Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consetetur sadipscing elitr, sed diam nonumy eirmod tempor invidunt ut labore et dolore magna aliquyam erat, sed diam voluptua. At vero eos et accusam et justo duo dolores et ea rebum. Stet clita kasd gubergren, no sea takimata sanctus est Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet.</span></p>  <div class="item-separator"></div> 		</div> 						 			<div class="item column-3"> 			 	<h2> 					<a href="/mdh_temp/index.php/blog-2/5-dolor-sitam-3"> 			Dolor</a> 			</h2>  	<ul class="actions"> 				<li class="print-icon"> 			<a href="/mdh_temp/index.php/blog-2/5-dolor-sitam-3?tmpl=component&print=1&layout=default&page=" title="Print" onclick="window.open(this.href,'win2','status=no,toolbar=no,scrollbars=yes,titlebar=no,menubar=no,resizable=yes,width=640,height=480,directories=no,location=no'); return false;" rel="nofollow"><img src="/mdh_temp/templates/cornerstone/images/system/printButton.png" alt="Print"  /></a>		</li> 						<li class="email-icon"> 			<a href="/mdh_temp/index.php/component/mailto/?tmpl=component&template=cornerstone&link=4dcbb8f2273933cc5c9bd27b6baf7b3e916f4690" title="Email" onclick="window.open(this.href,'win2','width=400,height=350,menubar=yes,resizable=yes'); return false;"><img src="/mdh_temp/templates/cornerstone/images/system/emailButton.png" alt="Email"  /></a>		</li> 		 			</ul>     <dl class="article-info">  <dt class="article-info-term">Details</dt> 		<dd class="category-name"> 										Category: <a href="/mdh_temp/index.php/blog-2">Mind</a>						</dd> 		<dd class="published"> 		Published on Thursday, 09 February 2012 16:02		</dd> 	<dd class="createdby"> 				 							Written by Super User				</dd> 		<dd class="hits"> 		Hits: 7		</dd>  </dl>  <p><span style="color: #000000; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 11px; line-height: normal;">Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consetetur sadipscing elitr, sed diam nonumy eirmod tempor invidunt ut labore et dolore magna aliquyam erat, sed diam voluptua. At vero eos et accusam et justo duo dolores et ea rebum. Stet clita kasd gubergren, no sea takimata sanctus est Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet.</span></p>   <div class="item-separator"></div> 		</div> 									<span class="row-separator"></span> 				</div>  				  	<div class="pagination">  					<p class="counter"> 				Page 1 of 2			</p> 						<ul><li class="pagination-start"><span class="pagenav">Start</span></li><li class="pagination-prev"><span class="pagenav">Prev</span></li><li><span class="pagenav">1</span></li><li><a title="2" href="/mdh_temp/index.php?start=4" class="pagenav">2</a></li><li class="pagination-next"><a title="Next" href="/mdh_temp/index.php?start=4" class="pagenav">Next</a></li><li class="pagination-end"><a title="End" href="/mdh_temp/index.php?start=4" class="pagenav">End</a></li></ul>	</div> </div>  							</div>  		<!--Right Block--> 				<hr /> 					</div>                 </div>     </div>  <!-- ****************** Footer Area ****************** -->             <!-- Including footer content area -->       <footer> 	<div class="footer"> 		<div class="container"> 		 		<!--Five 20% Blocks--> 					<div class="block5 footer_left"> 						<div class="moduletable"> 					  <div class="custom"  > 	<p style="padding-top: 5px;"><span style="color: #ffffff;">Copyright 2012 Modern Day Hippie. All Rights Reserved.</span></p></div> 		</div> 	 			</div> 					 		 			 		 			 		 				 					<div class="block5 footer_right lastblock"> 						<div class="moduletable"> 					  <div class="custom"  > 	<p style="text-align: right;"><span style="color: #ffffff;">Website by  <img title="Thinking Hats" src="/mdh_temp/images/thinkinghatswht.png" alt="thinkinghatswht" height="20" width="22" />  <a href="http://www.thinkinghats.net.au" title="Thinking Hats" target="_blank"><span style="color: #ffffff;">Thinking Hats</span></a></span></p></div> 		</div> 	 			</div> 					<hr /> 		</div> 				</div> </footer>       </div> <!-- div.inner_wrapper ends here--> </div> <!-- div.wrapper ends here-->  <!-- Including subfooter content area --> <div class="subfooter"> 	<div class="container"> 	 	<!--Sub Footer Block--> 		  		 		 		 <hr /> 	 	<!--Debug--> 		 	<hr /> </div>            </div></body> </html>
```


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Right now you have this code.


```
<td style="padding-left: 20px; padding-top: 15px; vertical-align: top; text-align: left; width: 270px; height: 180px; background-image: url('/mdh_temp/images/Modern-Day-Hippies.png');" float="right" align="right">
```
Try changing it to this:


```
<td style="padding-left: 20px; padding-top: 15px; vertical-align: top; text-align: left; width: 270px; height: 180px; background-image: url('/mdh_temp/images/Modern-Day-Hippies.png');" float="right" align="right; background-repeat: no-repeat;">
```
I added background-repeat: no-repeat to the end. That should fix the repeating issue. If it doesn't work then I can try something different.


----------



## outersquare (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks wmorri!
It's solved the repeating issue, I substituted the height value to an 'auto' value to make the height resize with the image.

But I still don't know why it views differently in Chrome? Like the actual container is 5px higher in position in Chrome then what it is in Firefox? Everything else seems fine?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Can you post the css so that I can take a look at it. There should be some things we can do to fix this.


----------



## outersquare (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey Wmorri,

There are several css files used across the site but this is one of the main ones:

```
/* -----------------------------------------------------------------------


 Jooms CSS Framework for Joomla 1.5 and 1.6+
 Custom CSS Version 1.0.3 - 27.Jannuary 2011
 http://www.pixelsparadise.com



@font-face {
  font-family: Enzo;
  src: url("../fonts/EnzoWeb-Medium.woff") format("woff");
  }
----------------------------------------------------------------------- */
  

/************** Default HTML element styles **************/
body {background-image: url(../images/bck18.png);  font:12px Enzo, "Helvetica", "Helvetica Neue", "Arial"; color:#545454; line-height:1.7em; }
a {color:#ED1556; text-decoration: none;}
/************** Layout and structurizing styles **************/
.logo, .topmenu {float:left;width:auto;}
.topmenu {margin:5px 0 0 20px;}
.search {float:right;width:auto;}

/************** Typography styles **************/
h1, h2, h3, h4, h5, h6, .contentheading, .componentheading, .item h2 a {font-weight:200;color:#ED1556; margin:0; padding:0; line-height:1.2em;}
h1 {font-size:3em; color:#ED1556;}
h2 {font-size:2.5em; color:#444;}
h3, .contentheading {font-size:1.8em;letter-spacing: 1px;font-style: inherit;line-height:1em; margin:.3em 0; }
h4, .componentheading {font-size:1.2em;line-height:1.25;margin-bottom:1.25em;}
h5 {font-size:1em;font-weight:bold;margin-bottom:1.5em;}
h6 {font-size:1em;font-weight:bold;}
h1 img, h2 img, h3 img, h4 img, h5 img, h6 img {margin:0;}
.small {font-size:.8em;margin-bottom:1.875em;line-height:1.875em;}
.centered {text-align: center;}
.componentheading {margin:.3em 0;}
.logo h1 { line-height: 1em; padding:0; margin:0; padding-left:18px;}
h2 a {text-decoration: none;}
h2 a:hover {text-decoration: underline;}
.footer h1, .footer h2, .footer h3, .footer h4, .footer h5, .subheader h1, .subheader h2, .subheader h3, .subheader h4, .subheader h5 {color:#ED1556; }
.footer h3{border-bottom:1px solid #343434; padding:5px 0;}
.items-leading h2 {border-bottom:1px solid #e4e4e4; margin-bottom:10px; font-size:3.5em;}
h3 a:hover { color:#545454; text-decoration: none; }


/************** Navigation styles **************/
.topmenu {float:left; width:982px; background-image: url(../images/menu_bck.jpg); margin-left:0px; border:1px solid #BCBEC0; border-top:1px solid #BCBEC0; border-left:1px solid #BCBEC0; margin-bottom:30px; margin-left:-2px;}
.topmenu ul {float:left; }
.topmenu ul li a:link, .topmenu ul li a:visited {color:#545454;text-decoration: none;display:block;padding:5px 20px;margin:0 0 0 0px; border-right:1px solid #dad9d9; height:30px; line-height:30px;}
.topmenu ul li a:hover {background-color:#B4D88B;color:#fff;}
.topmenu ul li#current a:link, .topmenu ul li#current a:visited, .topmenu ul li.current a:link, .topmenu ul li.current a:visited, ul#nav li.active ul li a:link, ul#nav li.active ul li a:visited  {background-color:#dad9d9;color:#545454;}
.topmenu ul li#current a:hover, .topmenu ul li.current a:hover, ul#nav li.active ul li a:hover, ul#nav li ul li a:hover {background-color:#B4D88B;color:#fff;}

/************** Slider Styles **************/

/* second-level lists */
ul#nav li ul { top: 40px;left: 0; background-color:#121212; opacity:.9; width:auto;}

/************** Slider Navigation Styles **************/
.slider_nav { margin-top:-30px;color:#fff;  position:relative; z-index: 1000; float:left; width:100%; padding:5px 0;}
#handles a {background:none; background-image: url(../images/unused.png);background-repeat: no-repeat;  width:12px;height:12px;overflow: hidden;padding:2px 6px;text-decoration: none;outline: none; opacity:.9; filter:Alpha(opacity=90);}
#handles .active a, #handles a:hover {background-image: url(../images/used.png); position:center center;}
.slider_controls {margin:10px auto; width:108px; text-align:center;}
.buttons {text-align:center; margin:0px auto; width:auto;}
.buttons span {display:inline; float:left;}
#prev a:link, #prev a:visited, #play a:link, #play a:visited, #stop a:link, #stop a:visited, #next a:link, #next a:visited, #prev a:hover, #play a:hover, #stop a:hover, #next a:hover{width:24px; height:24px; display:block; text-decoration: none;}
#prev a:link, #prev a:visited {background-image: url(../images/prev.png);}
#play a:link, #play a:visited{background-image: url(../images/play.png);}
#stop a:link, #stop a:visited{background-image: url(../images/stop.png);}
#next a:link, #next a:visited{background-image: url(../images/next.png);}
#prev a:hover{background-image: url(../images/prev_hover.png);}
#play a:hover{background-image: url(../images/play_hover.png);}
#stop a:hover{background-image: url(../images/stop_hover.png); }
#next a:hover{background-image: url(../images/next_hover.png); }

/************** Slim Box **************/
#lbOverlay {	position: fixed;	z-index: 9999;	left: 0;top: 0;	width: 100%;	height: 100%;background-color: #000;	cursor: pointer;}
#lbCenter, #lbBottomContainer {	position: absolute;	z-index: 9999;	overflow: hidden;	background-color: #fff;}
.lbLoading {	background: #fff url(../images/loading.gif) no-repeat center;}
#lbImage {	position: absolute;left: 0;	top: 0;	border: 10px solid #fff;	background-repeat: no-repeat;}
#lbPrevLink, #lbNextLink {	display: block;	position: absolute;	top: 0;	width: 50%;	outline: none;}
#lbPrevLink {	left: 0;}
#lbPrevLink:hover {	background: transparent url(../images/prevlabel.gif) no-repeat 0 15%;}
#lbNextLink {	right: 0;}
#lbNextLink:hover {	background: transparent url(../images/nextlabel.gif) no-repeat 100% 15%;}
#lbBottom {	font-size: 10px;	color: #666;	line-height: 1.4em;	text-align: left;	border: 10px solid #fff;	border-top-style: none;}
#lbCloseLink {	display: block;	float: right;	width: 66px;	height: 22px;	background: transparent url(../images/closelabel.gif) no-repeat center;	margin: 5px 0;	outline: none;}
#lbCaption, #lbNumber {	margin-right: 71px;}
#lbCaption {	font-weight: bold;}
.enlarge { background:url(../images/enlarge.png) no-repeat top left;  padding:5px -10px 15px 28px; position:relative;  z-index:1000; margin:-6px -14px 0 0; display:block; float:left; width:24px;
height:24px;}
.lightbox_image {float:left;padding:0 10px 0px 0;}

/* Forms */
label {width:10em; float:left; margin:5px 0; }
input, .textarea {border:1px solid #fff; margin:5px 0; padding:5px; border-top:1px solid #ddd; border-left:1px solid #ddd;}
button {padding: 2px 10px;cursor: pointer; 	width: auto;padding: 0 15px 0;line-height: 30px;height: 30px;border: 1px solid #e3e3e3;font-size: 12px;font-weight: bold;cursor: pointer;}

/************** Custom Classes **************/
.right_block .moduletable, .left_block .moduletable {border-bottom:1px solid #e4e4e4;}
.logo {padding:20px 0 20px 0;}
.wrapper{background-image: url(../images/pattern.png); background-position: 50% 225.5px; background-repeat: repeat-x; float:left; width:100%;}
.inner_wrapper {width:980px; margin:0px auto; float:none; }
.top, .header, .main, .footer{ float:left; width:980px; }
.header { }
.top {width:980px; border:none;}
.footer { font-size:.88em;}
.container {padding:20px; margin-left:20px; margin-top:20px; margin-right:20px; margin-bottom: 20px; width:900px;}
.footer .container {padding:0px 0px; }
.top .container {padding:0; margin:0;}
.header .container {padding:0; margin:0; width:980px;}
.subfooter .container {margin:0px auto;}
.main {background-color:#eff0ef;}
.main .container {width:899px; background-color:#fff; border-right:1px solid #ddd; border-bottom:1px solid #ddd;  }
.subheader .container {float:left; width:980px; padding:0; padding-left:0px; padding-right:0px; height:180px;}
.product_image {float:right; width:90px; padding:0 0px 10px 10px;}
.subheader .block3 {border-right:1px solid #F4EBB2; height: 180px;}
.subheader .block3.lastblock {border:none; margin-left:none;}
.minimenu {float:right; width:auto; margin-top:-100px; margin-right:-70px;}
.top_right_corner {float:right; width:auto; margin-top:-69px; margin-right:-70px; z-index:2000; position:relative;}
.top_right_corner .search label {display:none;}
.subfooter {color:#777; font-size:.88em;}
.top_right_corner input {background-color:#ffffff; margin-left:0px; border:1px solid #c1ccc4; border-bottom:1px solid #e7e7e7; border-right:1px solid #e7e7e7; color:#545454; }
.hero hr {height:0;}
.hero p {margin:0; padding:0;}
.hero {margin-bottom:-6px;}
.border {border-right:1px solid #e4e4e4;margin-right:1.89%;}
.minimenu {margin-top:-130px; float:right; margin-right:-60px;}
.minimenu ul {padding:0; margin:0; width:auto;}
.minimenu ul li {float:left; list-style:none; margin:0; padding:0;font-size:.88em; padding:0 5px; border-left:1px solid #545454; line-height:1;}
.minimenu ul li a {color:#ffffff; text-decoration:none;}
.minimenu ul li a:hover {color:#545454; text-decoration:none;}
.bottom_block, .bottom_content {border-top:1px solid #e4e4e4;}
.top_block {border-bottom:1px solid #e4e4e4;}
.pathway_nav {border:1px solid #eee; border-right:1px solid #e4e4e4; border-bottom:2px solid #e4e4e4;}
.items-leading {border-bottom:1px dotted #ccc; margin-bottom:10px; font-size:1em;}

/********** Module Suffixes **********/
.moduletable_new {background-image: url(../images/new.png); background-position: top right; background-repeat: no-repeat;border-bottom:1px solid #e4e4e4;}
.moduletable_special {background-image: url(../images/special.png); background-position: top right; background-repeat: no-repeat;border-bottom:1px solid #e4e4e4;}
.moduletable_sale {background-image: url(../images/sale.png); background-position: top right; background-repeat: no-repeat;border-bottom:1px solid #e4e4e4;}
.moduletable_extra {background-image: url(../images/extra.png); background-position: top right; background-repeat: no-repeat;border-bottom:1px solid #e4e4e4;}
.main .moduletable_menu ul {padding:0; margin:0; padding:2px; border:1px solid #e8e8e8; padding:4px;}
.main .moduletable_menu ul li{ list-style: none; padding:0; margin:0;}
.main .moduletable_menu ul li a {display:block; border:1px solid #e4e4e4; text-decoration:none; padding:5px; margin-bottom:2px; background-color: #fff; background-image: url(../images/gradient_top_dark_small.png); background-position: top; background-repeat: repeat-x;}
.main .moduletable_menu ul li a:hover { background-image: url(../images/gradient_bottom_dark_small.png); background-position: bottom; background-repeat: repeat-x;}


/********** Custom VirtueMArt Classes **********/
.category {border:1px solid #e4e4e4; border-radius:5px; box-shadow: inset 0 0 20px #ddd; }
.category.width33 {width:32%; margin:.5%; min-height:180px;}
.category h2 a{font-weight:bold;}
.vertical-separator {background-color:#fff;}
.product-price {width:auto; #ddd;}
.PricesalesPrice {font-size:22px; color:#000; padding:5px 0; line-height:1.4em; float:left; width:100%; display:block;}
.PricediscountAmount {color:#c80000;}
.popup {text-shadow:none;}
.sectiontableentry1 {background-color:#eee; padding:4px;}
.sectiontableentry2, th {background-color:#ebebeb; padding:4px;}
.sectiontableentry1 td {border:1px solid #ddd; border-left:none; border-top:none;}
.sectiontableentry2 td {border:1px solid #ccc; border-left:none; border-top:none;}
th {border:1px solid #ddd; text-align:center; font-weight:bold;}
span.addtocart-button input.addtocart-button,span.addtocart-button input.notify-button {background-color:#75d01c;}
span.addtocart-button:hover, input.addtocart-button:hover span.addtocart-button:hover {background-color:#333333;}

.on_frontpage .main .container {display:none;}

.subheader .container {border-radius: 0px 0px 30px 30px; background-image: url(../images/sub-strip-bg.png); background-color:#E9D666; margin-top:0px; [if Webkit] margin-top:12px;  margin-bottom:0px; background-position: top; background-repeat: repeat-x;}
.subfooter .container .block0 a {color:#ffffff;}

.product-description {clear: right;}
.lastblock {float: left;}
.main-image {padding-right: 20px;}

.input .textarea .vmicon vm2-add_quantity_cart {margin: 0px;}

.row .spacer {border-bottom: 0px solid #DDDDDD;}

.productDetails .width50 {float:left;}

.gkDate {
		position: absolute;
		height: 42px;
		margin: 0px 0 0 -48px;
		background: url('../images/style1/date.png') no-repeat 0 0;
}
.gkDate > div {
		width: auto;
		height: 29px;
		background: #b3d88c;
		font-size: 16px;
		padding: 0 10px 0 26px;
		padding-top: 7px;
		text-transform: uppercase;
		text-align: center;
		color: #fff;
}
.gkDate + h2 {
		padding: 0 0 0 45px;
}


.blog .article-info {padding-left: 30px;}

.container .block3 {float:left;margin-right:0px;padding:0px 0px;}
.container .block3 {width:33%;}

.custom_facebook img {padding-top: 20px;}

.space {line-height: .3 em;} 

.custom_hippies p {margin:0 0 0.75em; color: #545454;}
```
and here is a secondary one used:

```
/* -----------------------------------------------------------------------


 Jooms CSS Framework for Joomla 1.5+ and 1.6+
 basic.css Version 1.0.6 - 11.July 2011
 http://www.pixelsparadise.com

----------------------------------------------------------------------- */

/************** Reset browser styles **************/
html, body, div, span, object, iframe, h1, h2, h3, h4, h5, h6, p, blockquote, pre, a, abbr, acronym, address, code, del, dfn, em, q, dl, dt, dd, ol, ul, li, fieldset, form, label, legend, table, caption, tbody, tfoot, thead, tr, th, td {margin:0;padding:0;border:0;font-weight:inherit;font-style:inherit;font-size:100%;font-family:inherit;vertical-align:baseline; color: #545454;}
body {line-height:1.6;}
table {border-collapse:separate;border-spacing:0;}
caption, th, td {text-align:left;font-weight:normal;}
table, td, th {vertical-align:middle;}
blockquote:before, blockquote:after, q:before, q:after {content:"";}
blockquote, q {quotes:"" "";}
a {outline: none;}
a img {outline: none; border:none;}
img {margin:0; padding:0;vertical-align:baseline; line-height:1;}

/************** Basic HTML styles **************/
body {font-size:11px;color:#333;background:#fff;font-family:"Helvetica Neue", Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;}
p {margin:0 0 1.5em; color: #545454;}
p img.left {float:left;margin:1.5em 1.5em 1.5em 0;padding:0;}
p img.right {float:right;margin:1.5em 0 1.5em 1.5em;}
blockquote {margin:.5em 0;color:#555;font-style:italic;}
blockquote p {font-size: 15px;line-height: 20px;font-family: "buendia-1","buendia-2",serif;font-weight: normal;font-style: italic;}
strong {font-weight:bold;}
em, dfn {font-style:italic;}
dfn {font-weight:bold;}
sup, sub {line-height:0;}
abbr, acronym {border-bottom:1px dotted #666;}
address {margin:0 0 1.5em;font-style:italic;}
del {color:#666;}
pre {margin:1.5em 0;white-space:pre;}
pre, code, tt {font:1em 'andale mono', 'lucida console', monospace;line-height:1.5;}
li ul, li ol {margin:0 1.5em;}
ul, ol {margin:0 1.5em 1.5em 1.5em;}
ul {list-style-type:disc;}
ol {list-style-type:decimal;}
dl {margin:0 0 15px; 0;}
dl dt {font-weight:bold;}
dd {margin-left:1.5em;}
table {margin-bottom:0em;width:100%;}
th {font-weight:bold;}
thead th {background:#c3d9ff;}
th, td, caption {padding:4px 10px 4px 5px;}
tr.even td {background:#e5ecf9;}
tfoot {font-style:italic;}
caption {background:#eee;}
hr {background:none;clear:both;float:none;width:100%;height:0.1em;margin:0;border:none;color:#fff;}
.spacer {border-bottom:1px solid #ddd;margin:0 0 10px 0;}

/**************  Main structure styles **************/

/*     Box around everything    */
.wrapper {width:100%;float:left;} 

/*     The five main areas  top, header, main, footer and subfooter   */
.top, .header, .main, .footer, .subfooter {float:left;width:100%;}

/*     Container inside the five main areas      */ 
.container {width:980px;margin:0px auto;}

/**************  Block styles for your grid  **************/
.block0, .block1, .block34, .block23, .block2, .block3, .block4, .block5, .block6, .block8 {float:left;margin-right:0px;padding:0px 0px;}
.block0 {width:100%;margin:0;padding:0; float:none; color: #ffffff;}
.block1 {width:98%;margin:0;}
.block34 {width:72.5%;}
.block23 {width:64%;}
.block2 {width:47%;}
.block3 {width:33%;}
.block4 {width:21.5%;}
.block5 {width:30%; padding:0px; padding-left:10px;}
.block6 {width:13%;}
.block8 {width:8.75%;}
.lastblock {margin:0; float: right;}
.border {border-right:1px solid #111;margin-right:1.89%;}
.nopadding {padding:0;}
.nomargin{margin:0;}
.floatright {float:right;}
.floatleft {float:left;}
.lineheight {line-height: 1em;}
.textalign_right {text-align: right;}

/************** Form styles **************/
label {font-weight:bold;}
fieldset {padding:1.4em;margin:0 0 1.5em 0;border:0px solid #eee;}
legend {font-weight:bold;font-size:1.2em;}
input.text, input.title, textarea, select {margin:0.5em 0;border:1px solid #eee;}
input.text:focus, input.title:focus, textarea:focus, select:focus {border:1px solid #eee;}
input.text, input.title {width:300px;padding:5px;}
input.title {font-size:1.5em;}
textarea {width:390px;height:250px;padding:5px;}
input {border:1px solid #ddd;}
/* -- form validation */
.invalid { border-color: #ff0000; }
label.invalid { color: #ff0000; }

/************** Navigation styles **************/
.topmenu {position:relative; z-index:1000;}
.topmenu ul{float:right;padding:0;margin:0;}
.topmenu ul li {float:left;list-style: none;}
.topmenu ul li a {color:#111;text-decoration: none;display:block;}

/************** Image styles **************/
img.img_left {float:left;padding:0 15px 0 0;}
img.img_right {float:right;padding:0 0 0 15px;}

/************* Menu System styles **************/
/*Suckerfish Menu */
ul#nav { /* all lists */
list-style: none;}

ul#nav li { /* all list items */
float: left;position: relative;}

ul#nav li a:link, ul#nav li a:visited{text-decoration: none;display:block;}
ul#nav li a:hover{}

/* second-level lists */
ul#nav li ul { display: none;position: absolute; left: 0;padding:0;margin:0;z-index: 1000;width:10em;}

/* third-level lists */
ul#nav li ul li ul{ display: none;position: absolute;top: 0px;left:10.8em;padding:0;margin:0;z-index: 1000;}

/* 2nd level items */
ul#nav li ul li a:link, ul#nav li ul li a:visited, .topmenu ul#nav li.active ul li a:link, .topmenu ul#nav li.active ul li a:visited  {display:block;width:10em;border-top:none;padding:5px 4px;}

/* 2nd level hovered or active items */
ul#nav li ul li a:hover, ul#nav li.active ul li a:hover, ul#nav li#current ul li a:hover {color:#fff;}

 /* to override top and left in browsers other than IE, which will position to the top right of the containing li, rather than bottom left */
li>ul {top: auto;left: auto;}

/* lists nested under hovered list items */
ul#nav li:hover ul, ul#nav li.over ul { display: block;}
ul#nav li:hover ul li ul, ul#menu li.over ul li ul {display:none;}
ul#nav li ul li:hover ul, ul#menu li ul li.over ul {display:block;}
ul#nav li:hover ul li ul li ul, ul#menu li.over ul li ul li ul{display:none;}
ul#nav li ul li ul li:hover ul, ul#menu li ul li ul li.over ul {display:block;}
ul#nav li:hover ul li ul li ul li ul, ul#menu li.over ul li ul li ul li ul{display:none;}
ul#nav li ul li ul li ul li:hover ul, ul#menu li ul li ul li ul li.over ul {display:block;}

/************** Slider Area ***************/

.slider_nav {width:100%;text-align: center;}
.slider_nav p {margin:0;padding:0;}
#handles a {width:16px;height:16px;overflow: hidden;padding:0 6px;text-decoration: none;outline: none;}
#box{position:absolute;}
#box div{width:980px;height:400px;float:left;}
#info{background:#fff !important;color:red !important;cursor:default}
.info{width:240px;height:50px;background:#000;position:absolute;}
.info p, .info h4{color:#fff;padding:3px 8px;font-family:Arial;}
.info h4{font-size:14px;}
.info h4 a{float:right;background:#fff;color:#000;font-size:10px;padding:0 3px;text-decoration:none}
.mask1{position:relative;width:980px;height:400px;overflow:hidden;}
.mask2{position:relative;width:240px;height:180px;overflow:hidden;}
.mask3{position:relative;width:480px;height:240px;overflow:hidden;}

/* Joomla default classes*/
.componentheading {margin:.3em 0;}
ul.pagination li {float:left;list-style:none;padding:3px;}

/******************* Blog/frontpage layout classes for the new Joomla 1.6 layout ********************/
/* Main Article Row */
.items-row {float:left; display:block; width:100%; margin-bottom: 30px;}

/* Leading Items */
.items-leading {font-size:1.2em; padding:0;}

/* One column */
.cols-1 .item {float:left;width:100%;}

/* Two columns */
.cols-2 .item {float:left;width:45%;}
.cols-2 .column-1 {padding-right:2.5%;}
.cols-2 .column-2 {padding-left:0 2.5%;}

/* Three columns */
.cols-3 .item {float:left;width:30%;}
.cols-3 .column-1 {padding-right:2.5%;}
.cols-3 .column-2 {padding:0 2.5%;}
.cols-3 .column-3 {padding-left:2.5%;}

/* Four columns */
.cols-4 .item {float:left;width:22%;}
.cols-4 .column-1 {padding-right:2%;}
.cols-4 .column-2 {padding:0 2%;}
.cols-4 .column-3 {padding:0 2%;}
.cols-4 .column-4 {padding-left:2%;}

/* Pagination */
.pagination {width:100%; float:left; text-align:center;}
.pagination ul {padding:0; margin:0;}
.pagination ul li {display:inline; padding:0 5px;}

/* Print, PDF and Mail buttons */
ul.actions {float:right; margin-top:0px;}
ul.actions li {display:inline; padding:2px;}

/******************* Joomla internal classes/HTML overwrite classes for Joomla 1.5 ********************/
.leading{font-size:1.2em;border-bottom:1px solid #ddd;padding:0 0 0px 0;}
.leading_separator{display: block;height: 10px;margin: 0 0 0px 0;}
.article_separator{display: none;margin: 0px 0 0px 0;}
.blog { padding: 0; }
.cols1{display: block;float: none !important;margin: 0 !important;}
.cols2 { width: 48%; }
.cols3 { width: 32%; }
.cols4 {float:left; width:21%; margin:1%;}
.column1 , .column2{margin: 0 0px 0 0;position: relative;}
.column2 , .column1{float: left;margin: 0;}
.column2, .column3 {padding-left:2%;}
.article_row{overflow: hidden;}
.article_column{}
.row_separator2{display: block;clear: both;margin: 0;border: solid 0px;}
.article_column {float:left;}
.articleinfo span {width:100%;float:left;font-size:.88em;}
.articleinfo {margin:0px 0 0 0;float:left;width:100%;display: block;}
.buttonheading {float:left;margin-top:0px;position:relative;width:100%;}
.buttonheading a {}
.modifydate, .createdby, .createdate {font-size:.88em; color:#888; font-style: italic;}


/******************* Article stylings ********************/
.article-info {background-color:none; width:auto; padding:0px; color:#545454;}
.article-info dd{display:inline;}
.article-info dt {display:none;}
ul.pagenav li {display:inline; padding:0px 5px;}
```
Thank you again in advance for your help!


----------



## Jessica1234 (Sep 22, 2011)

wmorri said:


> Hi,
> 
> Right now you have this code.
> 
> ...


Hi,
You are a winner Wmorri. Thanks for sharing the solution here, because I was thinking this is the issue with heavily loaded site.


----------

